# Century Team Ti



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey, Mike. I just saw this frame on ebay and @ bike island. Looks good. 

http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=2114

A few questions: 

1) When is this going to be offered as a full bike? 

2) What is the weight difference between this frame and the regular road bike ti frames? 

3) I don't see any geometry listings for this new frame on the bikeisland site. Also, I see that it comes in 55cm instead of 56cm like on the regular frames. Do you have the geometry info. for this new frame? 

4) Is the top tube on this new frame sloping, like on the regular ti frames, or more straight like on the cyclocross ti frames? 

Thanks.


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Mike I would also like some info on this.......THX


----------



## gamarcum (Nov 22, 2010)

The Century Ti bikes are on the BD site now.


----------



## jayz28 (Jan 14, 2009)

Mike if you are reading this, why are the Century Ti full bikes more expensive than the Le Champions? Seems the only difference is a slight geometry tweak?


----------



## gamarcum (Nov 22, 2010)

How are these bikes going to compare to the LeChamp Ti bikes? They appear to be a little heavier. Heavier frames, or just the tires and gear makes that much difference?


----------



## jayz28 (Jan 14, 2009)

gamarcum said:


> How are these bikes going to compare to the LeChamp Ti bikes? They appear to be a little heavier. Heavier frames, or just the tires and gear makes that much difference?


Frame is a bit heavier due to the longer chainstays and the parts are a step below the LeChamp of the same pricing level.


----------



## sj528 (Dec 7, 2010)

It's interesting that the bottom bracket drop is listed as 65mm. The Le Champ frames are 70mm which is typical for a road bike. I would have thought a relaxed long distance bike would get the same or even lower bottom bracket.


----------



## jayz28 (Jan 14, 2009)

I've had my Century Elite Ti for 2 weeks now and so far I've been very impressed. The frame looks great and the welds look even better in person. Initially I planned on getting the LeChampion Ti Heat, but decided on the Century for the extra tire clearance and more relaxed geometry. Coming from mountain biking, I was worried this bike would be twitchy and harsh over uneven asphalt. I'm happy to report I've been pleasantly surprised by how compliant the Ti frame, CF fork and 32c tires are. All together, the ride is very comfortable and feels very stable. My only gripe is I would've preferred the Rival and Aksium combination on the LeChamp at the same price point.


----------



## gamarcum (Nov 22, 2010)

jayz28 said:


> I've had my Century Elite Ti for 2 weeks now and so far I've been very impressed. The frame looks great and the welds look even better in person. Initially I planned on getting the LeChampion Ti Heat, but decided on the Century for the extra tire clearance and more relaxed geometry. Coming from mountain biking, I was worried this bike would be twitchy and harsh over uneven asphalt. I'm happy to report I've been pleasantly surprised by how compliant the Ti frame, CF fork and 32c tires are. All together, the ride is very comfortable and feels very stable. My only gripe is I would've preferred the Rival and Aksium combination on the LeChamp at the same price point.


I too have been looking at the LeChamp and was disappointed to see the Apex versus the Rival group. Not sure just how much difference it makes. How do you like the Apex part of the bike so far? I have been wondering how the Century Elite Ti compared to the Fantom Cross Titanium for road use - since they both can handle larger tires. I know the gearing is different.


----------



## efraguiluz (Aug 22, 2010)

i wonder if they are going to come out with a rival century but really i don't see the difference in the the 2 bikes since other then the drivetrain they appear to be the same bike. unless there was a massive price jump in parts would be nice to for mike to explain the difference.


----------



## jayz28 (Jan 14, 2009)

So far the Apex stuff has been pretty good. I've had to adjust rear derailleur several times, but that may just be normal stretching of the shift cables. The front derailleur rubs in the last 2 cross chained cogs but I'm used to that from my mountain bike. Supposedly Apex is mechanically identical to Rival, just with slightly heavier components which I'm fine with as I ride purely for fitness. 

I actually considered going with a Fantom Cross also, but thought the Century geometry fit me better. At 5'5 with 29" inseam, the sloping top tube of the Century seemed better for more standover clearance.


----------



## wnp (Jun 27, 2011)

Any indication on whether the Century Ti frames "run large" as Le Champion Ti does? Trying to figure out the right size to order (a hair under 5'10", inseam 30.9"). I was going to go with 53 for Le Champion, but looking at the Century Ti geometry, 55 seems like the better way to go unless i'm missing something.

Thanks, Will


----------



## chk (Aug 5, 2011)

Would be interested to know if I can get the century as a frameset.


----------



## marcalans (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, you can purchase the Century as a frameset only (including fork and headset, currently $999) at BikeIsland.com.

Someone once posted that, apparently, Mike also owns BikeIsland (either solely or in partnership), but I don't know if this was ever confirmed. 

I do prefer the Century geometry over that of Le Champion, but would like to see the Century ti (Rival, Force, or Ultegra) outfitted with a compact double instead of a triple and with a lighter wheelset. The Century frame (3.3.lbs) is very slightly heavier than Le Champion's 3.125 lb frame.


----------

